# Blue vertical line on my laptop screen



## Luvsingin (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi there! The other day I turned on my computer and it has 1 vertical blue line going straight down the middle of it. The next day it was gone. Then two days later is showed up again. Anyone have any idea what's up?

Thank you!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What make/model laptop?

Try flexing the screen back/forth and applying pressure. Does it affect the line.

Does it happen with just battery,power adapter,or both?

Possible causes: graphics cable,inverter,LCD


----------



## Luvsingin (Jun 3, 2011)

It is a Toshiba Satellite L455D. It's pretty weird because right now the line is gone. If and when it shows up again I will try to move the screen and apply pressure maybe that will give me some sort of sign or result. 

Thank you!


----------

